# Free Knitted Meerkat Pattern



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi, I am looking for a free Knitted Meerkat Pattern. I tried so many times to design my own but can't get it to look right.
I would be very happy if someone has one to give to me. It is for my girlfriend for a Birthday Present, She loves them.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Linda at Natural Suburbia recently showed pictures of a knit Meerkat in her email - contact her to see of she has a pattern


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=free%20knitted%20meerkat%20pattern&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CFkQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.craftster.org%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Faction%3Dtags%3Bsa%3Dshowtopics%3Btag%3Dmeerkat&ei=6mIrT5vDBtDaiQLCtNGsCg&usg=AFQjCNGnq3N-0vIzL8FXlc3j8oVYQh5fyw&sig2=wpxQNINQF1IE6RwFD5nTXw


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, I already have the free Crochet Pattern and tried to follow it but it didn't come out the way it should.


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks I will look into this knitted one.


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Bummer 


knittables said:


> Thanks, I already have the free Crochet Pattern and tried to follow it but it didn't come out the way it should.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Mmm this is madmonkey's territory.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=meerkat&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best

However, here is a freebie:
http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/files/meerkat.pdf


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Forgot to say, that even though the freebie is a crocheted pattern - it is very easy to follow - uses the term stitches not chain so I am sure it could be knitted using her crochet pattern - especially since you have had a go yourself before.
Good luck - don't forget to post your finished product for us to admire!
Sue


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I have it. PM me.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Mmm this is madmonkey's territory.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=meerkat&page=1&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=best
> 
> However, here is a freebie:
> http://littlegreen.typepad.com/romansock/files/meerkat.pdf


They're new to me, but aren't they cute!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

My D H loves Meer cats but I cant crochet.He always watches the adverts.


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for replying to my request.
I wish you all a great day.
Sandra


----------



## sgk1950 (Jan 9, 2012)

Try your library. I got the book by Sue Stratford at my library. They are so cute and the clothes are even cuter!!! Good luck!


----------

